# Problems with sex in my marriage



## Andy0397 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey everyone! Im new on here and looking for some advice on my sex life with my wife. I have several issues to discuss and need to know if I'm in the right place.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the place, but specifically the Sex in Marriage sub-forum would be the best place to sex issues.


----------

